
Show HN: A job board for quality contract gigs (on-site and remote) - the_wheel
https://trespy.com
======
the_wheel
You read it right - another job board.

In previous threads, I've noticed many people suggesting job boards are not
the place to look for contract work. Many contract relationships arise out of
personal and professional relationships. I generally agree. I have such an
arrangement with my previous employer.

That said, I get lots of calls from recruiters, as we all do, and many of them
are attempting to act as a middleman for a 6 or 12-month contract. They want
to put me on their payroll to service a particular job, and collect the
spread.

The idea of a contract economy is really appealing to me, so I wanted to see
how the HN community would respond to this prototype.

I was looking for a project to dig a bit deeper with React and this seemed
like a decent thing to toil away on. I've been working on it in my spare time
for the past couple days. Functionality is really basic and there are surely
bugs. Any feedback is welcome!

P.S. If you don't feel the need to comment here, it'd be awesome if you'd
select yay or nay at the bottom of the homepage.

